# What do you guys think of this bike?



## Lynotch (Jan 11, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1941-Schwin...430?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf0352c9e
I dig this bike, is it worth the price?


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 11, 2015)

I think so.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 11, 2015)

I agree.  Nice original paint bike.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 11, 2015)

Eazy wind has a killer 41 Westfield for sale for a bit more.  I think it's a better bargain.


----------



## Lynotch (Jan 11, 2015)

I was hoping to make him an offer


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 11, 2015)

Bike has been listed for a while now, I'm pretty surprised that no one has bought it.  Hard to find color, presentable nice original bike.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 11, 2015)

I saw it in person.  Very nice bike.


----------



## ChattyMatty (Jan 13, 2015)

Shhh... don't say nice things like that. Been trying to scrape enough duckets together in one place in one time to nab it- because I need the tires, yeah that's the ticket, I want it for the tires...

BTW- I did bounce a querry off him for local pick up (I have a cousin up there) and he came back with $1100... which unless he can ship it for $34, is more than he would net after ebay/paypal/shipping fees so it sounds to me he's pretty firm on price. If you do grab it, I really do need those whitewall Studded Ballons for my strandie, so file me away


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 13, 2015)

Sounds like a good deal for a nice original 41 b507 schwinn.
Go for it.


----------



## clunker (Jan 13, 2015)

*color*

Anyone know what that blue color is called or who possibly who sells a close match?


----------



## Lynotch (Jan 14, 2015)

How much would it be worth if it was complete with tank and rack, and is that all that's missing? Leo.


----------

